
Show HN: NomadFeed.com – Daily Travel Blog Aggregator - NomadFeed
http://nomadfeed.com/category/travel-blogs/
======
stockkid
I made something similar last year. [https://sungwoncho.io/making-airstrip-
io](https://sungwoncho.io/making-airstrip-io). It's open source so you can
have a look at the code. Best of luck.

~~~
NomadFeed
Nice, but both the site and the repo linked from the article give me a 404

~~~
stockkid
the site is not up anymore. fixed 404 for the repo. hope it helps.

